# Günstige Anbieter Ausland Telefonieren



## Lolek (29 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
kennt einer von euch einen güntsigen Anbieter für Telefonate ins Ausland, bei dem die Qualität auch brauchbar ist?
Ich habe diesen hier im Netz gefunden (http://www.bolidmobile.com/de), aber noch keine Erfahrungen darüber gehört.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Meinungen.


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

Wenn Du eine brauchbare DSL-Verbindung hast dürftest Du mit einem VoIP-Anbieter wie Skype oder Sipgate recht gut fahren
Ich verwende beide für Telefonate aus Frankreich nach D, kostet jeweils zwischen 1 und 2 ct/min. Beide bieten aber auch Auslandsflats an


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Beide haben gute bis sehr gute Qualität und sind bezahlbar. In manchen Tarifen bietet Sipgate z.B. auch eine Auslandsflat mit an: http://www.sipgate.de/basic/produkte#flat

Ich nutze die seit Jahren ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Hängt aber auch von der Bandbreite Deines Anschlusses ab.


----------



## droidan (30 Juni 2011)

Stimmt dass Skype und sipgate viele Vorteile haben etc. Aber die oben genannten Preise


> Telefonate aus Frankreich nach D, kostet jeweils zwischen 1 und 2 ct/min





> Auslandsflats


beziehen sich ja immer auf Anrufe auf Festnetzanschlüsse. Aber aus meiner Erfahrung ruft man ja viel häufiger irgendwelche Freunde/Bekannte unterwegs auf dem Handy an anstatt auf dem Festnetz. Und dann sind die Preise nicht mehr so traumhaft. Jedenfalls schau ich immer welcher (Callthrough/)Voip-Anbieter für mein jeweiliges Anrufziel die besten Konditionen hat. Weil man ja bei jedem irgendwo anders hin besser / günstiger telefonieren kann.

Und *Flatrates für Mobiltarife* gibt es bei den Voip-Anbietern nicht, oder?


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Flatrates für Mobilanschlüsse vom Festnetz aus sind mir nicht bekannt, das ist richtig.


----------



## Jjohanna (18 Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich bin viel unterwegs schlafe oft im Hotel und muss oft nach Deutschland oder auch ins Ausland anrufen. Ich habe einen Account bei dcalling, Verbindungsqualität und Service sind sehr gut. Man kann es auch testen, probiert es selbst.

Lg Johanna


----------



## dserci (22 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich verwende dcalling um billig ins Ausland zu telefonieren.
Bin auch mit der Qualität super zufrieden. Aber ich telefoniere auch nur in die Türkei. Wie es bei anderen Ländern aussieht, keine Ahnung.


----------



## karim (8 Februar 2012)

Kennt jemand eine App für Android-Hdys, mit der man günstig ins Ausland telefonieren kann. Also ich benutze teilweise die hier angesprochenen Callthrough-Anbieter, aber kennt jemand vllcht eine App, die einfach die günstigsten Anbieter raussucht oder so  ähnlich?


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2012)

Ich denke, dass das immer vom Land abhängt.
Im Idealfall holst Du Dir dort im Zielland einen VoIP-Account und kannst dann teilweise kostenlos telefonieren.


----------



## karim (13 Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal in anderen Foren gekramt und manchmal wird auf den Flatrate Booster hingewiesen. Der entspricht jetzt leider nicht genau dem, was ich mir vorgestellt habe, weil nicht immer die günstigsten Preise genommen werden. Es sind nur die Angebote von einem Anbieter. Aber es gibt eine Preisansage und jedenfalls spart man sich das komplizierte Einwählen beim Callthrough, weil die App das alles automatisch macht. @ all android developpers: schreibt doch mal ne App in meinem Sinne. Das würde sich bestimmt gut verkaufen


----------



## Carsten03 (27 Juni 2017)

Es gibt doch unterdessen speziele Simkarten wie Lebara und so weiter die darauf spezialisiert sind zumindest in einige Länder her günstige Minutentarife anzubieren.
Dann hast Du eine echte Telfonverbndung und keine Ausfälle etc wie mit Skype


----------

